# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Gezonde Voeding

## gids

Hallo.
Graag had ik met jullie mijn gids gedeeld over hoe je gezond moet eten.

Het Stappenplan vind je op Haal de meeste Vitaminen uit je voeding

----------


## sietske763

ik neem iedere dag veel vitaminen en mineralen enz enz uit natuurlijke supplementen,
zon krijg ik dus alles binnen en hoef niet te letten op welke vitamines daar en daar etc inzitten.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zie enkel maar tips en adviezen, geen verkooppraatjes, dus laat ik dit voorlopig staan als zijnde géén reclame; ik vond het leuk de adviezen te lezen!

----------

